# xp3 or fluval 404



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i want to get a canister but dunno which one i should go with


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Fluvals are so easy to maintain and they are cheap too. They are worth what you pay for them.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a fluval 404.. its nice..
but the rena looks like its better built.

I am gonna go buy a rena xp3 for my new 135 gal on sun... I think they may be better


----------



## kfife (Mar 26, 2004)

I had a fluval 404 the thing broke in about 1 year. My XP3 is so much better. Fist it does not have as much bypass as the fluval it is a lot better consuruction and much easier to clean. I also have a xp2 on my 55 gallon. I wish i would of got another xp3 instead that other basket makes a nice place for a lot of bio media. Well that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I own nothing But Fluvals and I think they awork Great , never a Problem , But I have heard that the xp3's are better , But i havent bought one yet, maybe one day


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

id go with xp3. thats what i plan on buyin when i get my 110gallon, along with 2 emp 400's.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Own 4 xp3s and love em! Never had a problem


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

I've never owned an XP, but I do own three Fluval 404's, a 303, and a 202 that has been running for over 15 years and never had a problem with it. As a matter of fact, all of my fluvals even have the original O-rings. I've never even replaced more than the hoses, when they get stiff. I think that's a pretty good track record.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

went with the xp3. just ordered it from petsolutions

thanks a lot


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i was gonna go with the fluval but read some negatives on them. xp3 got no negatives back


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Fresh said:


> i was gonna go with the fluval but read some negatives on them. xp3 got no negatives back


 you will not be disapointed


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea i hear nothing but good sh*t about them. you really cant have hang ons with sand imo since the sand will rattle the hell out of the propeller


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah, i had sand in my reef tank and I just raised the intake tubes really high. Didnt do much so I switched over to crush corals. I love the xp3s, it gives more output per gallon compared to the fluval 404.


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I have (2) XP3's on my 150Gallon bow tank, I was so impress that I bought a new one for my soon new tank? dont know yet. 
What I did is went to petco, and bought like 6 boxes of fluval biomax rings for like $12.99 ea. it takes about 2 boxes to fill the XP3 media compartment. I had use all this fluval biomax on all my XP3's and AC500's.
By the way, petsmart dont carry the fluval biomax, they cary the standard fluval bio rings (I think sucks).
If your lucky talk to your local fish store and convince them to sell the XP3's at $100.00 ea. thats what I did and it works. By the way thats including tax!!!









XP3 ALL THE WAY!!!!!!! LOVE IT


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Oh, By the Way, easy to clean and no mess when doing maintenance and very easy instant priming. Get one, you wont regret it. I will be getting another one, when my LFS gets new shipment.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

XP3


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

XP3 all the way


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i tried petco, petsmart and 2 lfs. they had every canister but rena's. so i ordered it from petsolutions yesterday cant wait till it comes in


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

they have a bunch of rena xp's for sale here... and they are like 70% off!

I think rena is bringing out a new model... I said it first here


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

P-Power said:


> they have a bunch of rena xp's for sale here... and they are like 70% off!
> 
> I think rena is bringing out a new model... I said it first here


 yup it's on sale at big al's for 87.99


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

its on backorder tho. ugh


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I've only heard good things about xp3's. Fluvals are supposed to be mediocre comparitively. Seeing that they are about the same price, go with the xp3/2.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea i did im waiting for it from petsolutions


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

the two days that ive owned this fluval 404 i think its been awesome, soo quiet, damn, im just happy to have any canister at all, i like it, very powerful, but its true i only hear good things about the rena's, there both awesome filters, but if they are the same price i would get the rena seeing as how it has a larger tank filtration recommendation, i think 175 compared to the fluval 404's 100 gal,

i dunno, pic the one u like,


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I love my xp2, I can't comment on fluval but I can say that if you get the XP3 you won't be disapointed.

And I'm running a hang on with sand and no problems at all, you've just gotta wash it extremely well


----------

